# Hydrophila sp ‘chai’ or ‘pink lady’



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

Howdy. I was wondering if anyone keeps this and if it is anywhere as nice as the pics on the internet. I would like to see a pic of how pink it is from someone that hasn’t touched up the photo for wow factor.

thanks for reading.


----------

